# crank pulley spacer



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Does the crank pulley spacer go behind pulley between the harmonic balancer to space out, or in front to spread torque load across front of pulley bolted to harmonic balancer?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*........*

in front


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks. I was thinking that, but since it's referred to as a spacer and I never tore this engine apart, I wasn't positive.


----------

